# bottling pee



## n2tazmania (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 5 gal of pee to bottle and I have several of the 375 ml bottles. Has anyone ever used corks instead of caps? I don't have any caps.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep. I bottle my pee just like any other wine.


----------



## Brian (Jan 9, 2011)

I bottle with corks all the time. I never use screw tops. Just my opinion


----------



## Arne (Jan 9, 2011)

Yepper, have bottled some with corks. Seems like the S.P. goes so fast, the caps are a bit handier. Never thought about it, but mite make the P last longer if I bottled it all with corks. lol Arne


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 9, 2011)

I bottle mine with caps mainly because it's a lot cheaper. I pay about a penny a cap. So that's a penny for a single 12 ounce (355ml) serving. Caps are also easy to use when picnicing or camping. I have a bottle opener on the key chain, so it's always handy.


----------



## wjdonahue (Jan 9, 2011)

I bottle it the same.....and sometimes with unbelievable results.
Did a large batch of Baco Noir backin the early 2000s and it was definitely skeeter pee, but bottled it anyway thinking I could use it for cooking. Then I forgot about it adn "rediscovered" it last summer. Stood there shaking my head after tasting it....it was wonderful and won a gold and came in 2nd in best of show in competition last NOvl.
The reason I saying this is that I never use caps, always corks. With caps there is no chance for the wine to progress due to the micro breathing that takes place through the cork...adding small amounts of O2, etc. This taught me a lesson.....don't ever judge a wine too early...some will surprise you.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm getting ready to bottle my 1st batch of SP, 2 more behind it. I'm out of smaller bottles, but have plenty of 1.5 L, I assume if I open a 1.5 bottle the balance will keep a day or two in the frig. Has any one done this? Roy


----------



## Brian (Jan 10, 2011)

FTC Wines said:


> I'm getting ready to bottle my 1st batch of SP, 2 more behind it. I'm out of smaller bottles, but have plenty of 1.5 L, I assume if I open a 1.5 bottle the balance will keep a day or two in the frig. Has any one done this? Roy



Roy, SP stays good for quite a bit. I do the same thing and drink a 1.5 over a week or two and it stays great. I do keep it in the fridge though..


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 10, 2011)

Tks. Brian, But you have a lot more self control than I do. Usually if I open a 1.5 it doesn't last the night [ 2 of us ] But we are trying to slow down & keep the balance in the frig. for the next day. That's why I was hoping the SP would keep in the frig. , I made 15 gals. in 3 weeks, hoping it would be as good as everyone said, I'm not disappointed! Roy


----------



## Brian (Jan 10, 2011)

FTC Wines said:


> Tks. Brian, But you have a lot more self control than I do. Usually if I open a 1.5 it doesn't last the night [ 2 of us ] But we are trying to slow down & keep the balance in the frig. for the next day. That's why I was hoping the SP would keep in the frig. , I made 15 gals. in 3 weeks, hoping it would be as good as everyone said, I'm not disappointed! Roy



ha ha you should have no problems keeping it overnight.. I think it is best when served chilled.. Nice and refreshing..


----------



## n2tazmania (Jan 11, 2011)

I tried the corking and that is a waste of time. Too hard to put a #7 cork in a 375 ml bottle. My next question is what kind of corker can I use that will also put on caps?


----------



## Daisy317 (Jan 11, 2011)

n2tazmania said:


> I tried the corking and that is a waste of time. Too hard to put a #7 cork in a 375 ml bottle. My next question is *what kind of corker can I use that will also put on caps?*



You will need to buy a bottle capper and caps.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jan 11, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> You will need to buy a bottle capper and caps.



http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewing/brewing-equipment/bottling/bottle-cappers?SID=76287c11be36284aa10b1168aba92889


----------

